# Como puentear una potencia que no es puenteable



## follow4 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hola gente.

Quería saber cómo puedo hacer para puentear una potencia que no es puenteable (por lo que yo se).

Es una pote brasilera Corzus SL550 de 2 canales, muy vieja. Tan vieja que no tiene entrada de alta impedancia (o sea, por RCA). Solo se le pueden conectar las salidas del stereo.

Leí por algún lado que poniendo un desfasador a 180º se podría hacer, pero necesitaría que me expliquen un poco más sobre esto porque no encontré mucha información.

Vale aclarar que mi idea es conectarle un subwoofer de 150w RMS a 4ohm, poniendo antes de que entre la señal a la pote un filtro pasa bajos. La pote soporta hasta 2 ohm.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola follow4, se puede hacer, siempre y cuando respetes las limitaciones de la potencia.

Lo primero es realizar la suma de ambos canales para extraer una señal de bajos y del tipo mono, luego debes generar dos señales, una normal y la otra desfazada 180°, estas señales son las que aplicarás a cada uno de los canales de la potencia.

Con respecto a las entradas de baja impedancia, por lo general son entradas de alta impedancias llevadas a baja, por lo que reformando las entradas (quitando la parte de baja impedancia) podrás aplicarlas directamente a las salidas de los operacionales del circuito que tienes que implementar para realizar las funciones anteriores mencionadas.

Creo que con las reformas e implementaciones anteriores sería suficiente para poder aplicar una configuración puente a tu amplificador.

Sería bueno saber que transistores de salida usa el amplificador y la tensión a la cual funciona, esto para calcular si le es posible soportar la intensidad y potencia que requiere una configuración puente. Por supuesto no todas las configuraciones de amplificadores soportan una conexión en puente, por ejemplo la clase A, por lo que deberías saber que configuración usa tú ampli.

Cualquier cosa, solo pregunta.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## follow4 (Oct 28, 2013)

Se ve que no es tan sencillo como pensaba.

Creo que es más sencillo conseguir un subwoofer doble bobina o cambiarle la bobina al que tengo actualmente por una doble. Con esto podría conectar un canal a cada una de ellas y no tendría que hacer tanto trabajo.

Mi duda es si el subwoofer sonará bien al cambiarle la bobina por una doble.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2013)

Te comento que hay potencias dónde cada canal ya está puenteado-bridge y entonces no hay modo , y no tiene sentido , volver a puentearlas.

Buena idea de poner un pasabajos y un doble bobina de 2 Ohms.

En cuanto a modificar un parlante , no hay garantía que quede bien. 

Saludos !


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola follow4 y DOSMETROS.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te comento que hay potencias dónde cada canal ya está puenteado-bridge y entonces no hay modo , y no tiene sentido , volver a puentearlas.



Muy cierto lo que comentas, pero también muy raro (y te diría imposible) ver esto en una potencia tan vieja tal como comenta follow4.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buena idea de poner un pasabajos y un doble bobina de 2 Ohms.



A no olvidar de usar primero un sumador y luego trabajar ambos canales en "mono" y ahí sí conectar una bobina en cada canal, porque de lo contrario poca vida le quedarán a esas dos bobinas  e incluso a los mismos canales...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En cuanto a modificar un parlante , no hay garantía que quede bien.



Pueden quedar bien, pero tienes que encontrar a alguien que lo sepa hacer y quiera hacerlo, de hecho e visto muchos parlantes reformados que funcionaban muy bien.
Pero el costo de hacer esa modificación de seguro será bastante alto (ya es costoso la propia reparación a standard de un woofer), por lo que te convendrá vender el woofer que tienes y comprar el que deseas.

Saludos a ambos.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## follow4 (Oct 28, 2013)

CarlosPosada dijo:


> A no olvidar de usar primero un sumador y luego trabajar ambos canales en "mono" y ahí sí conectar una bobina en cada canal, porque de lo contrario poca vida le quedarán a esas dos bobinas  e incluso a los mismos canales...



No entiendo a que te referís con un sumador y que los canales trabajen en mono...
Por qué no podría conectar una bobina a cada canal directamente sin hacer más nada?


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola follow4, un sumador sería realizado con un operacional y su función sería sumar las señales de ambos canales de entrada R+L, luego del sumador lo envías al filtro pasa-bajos y después a las entradas de los dos canales.

Primero de todo, los bajos o woofers siempre se manejan de manera "mono" y no en stereo para evitar desfasajes de señales y perdida de calidad de sonido. Aparte de no tener sentido el uso de stereo en esta gama de frecuencias.

Segundo, si vas a usar un woofer doble bobina te debes garantizar que la señal que enviarás a cada una de las bobinas sean iguales, de lo contrario producirá tensiones internas (deformaciones) en las propias bobinas, más allá de pasar de ser un simple parlante a "convertirse" en un transformador, induciendo tensiones en una u otra bobina (por no tener en fase las señales) con la posibilidad de estropear un canal y la perdida de rendimiento, calentamiento y la posibilidad de quemar el woofer.

LLevado a un caso extremo, con un solo amplificador y usando ambas bobinas, si las conectamos en "contra-fase" o una invertida, no tendremos sonido, pero si el consumo de potencia y a corto plazo la quema del parlante, por supuesto esto es un caso extremo, pero si la señal de ambos canales no es igual, puede pasar exactamente lo mismo.

No es todo tan solo conectar y mandar audio, ya ves que puedes hacer un buen lío...

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## follow4 (Oct 29, 2013)

No sabía esto, yo ví que a algunos subwoofers de doble bobina los conectan con potencias clase A/B de 4 canales, por ejemplo. Conectan una bobina a cada canal y los 2 canales sobrantes los conectan a algún juego de coaxiales.
La verdad mucho no entiendo sobre esto pero veo que me conviene usar mi potencia directamente con los coaxiales, como llevo usándola hasta el momento.
Lo que me molesta es que hace ruido al no haber señal de audio, por eso quería comprar otra clase A/B para los coaxiales y, para no gastar de más, usar la vieja para el subwoofer.


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola follow4, pues el tema del ruido deberás ver de que tipo es:

Si es un ruido tipo "lluvia" lo puedes sacar mejorando el sistema de blindaje, esto es usando mejores cables RCA, montar el ampli en un gabinete metálico conectado a la masa, etc.

Si el ruido es del tipo "50Hz", este lo puedes eliminar haciendo un mejor filtrado de la fuente de alimentación del ampli (colocando capacitores mayores, bobinas, etc.), en incluso filtrando mejor las etapas de baja potencia de los propios canales

En cualquiera de ambos casos anteriores, no creo que el ruido se "valla" por el solo hecho de usar un woofer en ves de un rango extendido o triaxiales, de última si es el tipo lluvia disminuirá un poco y si es del tipo 50Hz incrementará sustancialmente.

Creo que lo mejor en tu caso y si tienes algunos conocimientos de electrónica sería realizar o fabricar un ampli nuevo, usando fuente, disipadores y gabinete del que ya tienes, que es la parte más cara.

No es el mejor consejo, pero puede ser útil.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## follow4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Vuelvo a aclarar, la potencia NO tiene entrada de RCA.

Dejo unas imágenes:












Mi idea es conectar el subwoofer de bobina simple con esta potencia.
Hay alguna solución sencilla?
No tengo mucho conocimiento sobre electrónica, ni tampoco demasiado tiempo como para dedicarle en este momento.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2013)

follow4 dijo:


> . . . . Mi idea es conectar el subwoofer de bobina simple con esta potencia.
> Hay alguna solución sencilla?
> No tengo mucho conocimiento sobre electrónica, ni tampoco demasiado tiempo como para dedicarle en este momento.
> Gracias



No existe una solución sencilla ni rápida y sin aportar mas datos "Menos todavía"


----------



## follow4 (Oct 30, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No existe una solución sencilla ni rápida y sin aportar mas datos "Menos todavía"



Los datos están en el mensaje principal. No se qué más agregar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2013)

follow4 dijo:


> Los datos están en el mensaje principal. No se qué más agregar.



Yo no veo nada de datos:



follow4 dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> Quería saber cómo puedo hacer para puentear una potencia que no es puenteable (por lo que yo se).
> 
> ...



Podrías agregar fotos del interior del amplificador, por ejemplo


----------



## follow4 (Oct 30, 2013)

No tengo más datos sobre el amplificador, no encontré en Internet tampoco...
Cuando pueda lo desarmo y las subo.


----------



## follow4 (Nov 2, 2013)

Según entendi, para alimentar un subwoofer doble bobina con esta potencia es necesario que las señales de entrada sean iguales? Qué podría pasar si son stereo? Alguien me explica en qué diferiría?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2013)

follow4 dijo:


> Según entendi, para alimentar un subwoofer doble bobina con esta potencia es necesario que las señales de entrada sean iguales? Qué podría pasar si son stereo? Alguien me explica en qué diferiría?
> Muchas gracias



Puede pasar que debido a la diferencia de las señales estéreo una de las bobinas quede alimentada por una tensión y la otra por una tensión opuesta en fase.
Es decir, una bobina *"Tira"* para un lado y la otra hace lo opuesto = Horrible distorsión.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Nov 2, 2013)

ese amplificador es a integrado si mal no recuerdo tiene el tda 8560q ....abrilo y subiii fotos para comprobar que es el que reparare ase unos añossss,,, saludos


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Nov 12, 2013)

Si se te da el ingles, http://sound.westhost.com/project14.htm lee esto, y quizas te hagas de una idea, pero como dices que no sabes mucho de electronica, quizas sea mejor que no lo hagas


----------

